# Wifes 1st Rooster fish



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Very proud of my beauiful Wife and her 1st Rooster!! She hooked it herself and landed it!! Some of the biggest seas I have fished in and she did great, what a trooper!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Well Hello Brad, been along time.

Where are y'all fishing these days?


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

*Brad*

Where did she catch the Rooster? Where are you on land these days?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome! On my list


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Two fine specimens there. Congrats to your wife. Costa Rica?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome times!!!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Sure doesn't look like PCola pass


----------



## frugalphysio (Jun 1, 2016)

On my bucket list, congrats! Looks like Costa Rica


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

LuckyLady said:


> Where did she catch the Rooster? Where are you on land these days?


He's a Texas boy now.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL... Yes I live in Galveston, texas now!!! very different than Pensacola, but not too bad of a place to set up shop!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Well Hello Brad, been along time.
> 
> Where are y'all fishing these days?


e traveling to surf alot these days.... Costa Rica and Mexico mostly, my Wife loves to fish so we try to take a trip where ever we end up!!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice fish and nice lady who likes to fish


----------

